# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  New South Norman Walmart

## venture

Well this has been talked about for how many years now? They finally submitted a request to change zoning along - Cedar Lane Road - for it. This starts to really explain why Cedar Lane is getting expanded to the extent it is.

Norman Transcript : Another brick in the Wal-Mart




> Another brick in the Wal-MartBy Joy Hampton
> Posted:  07/20/2014 12:44 AM
> 
> More Headlines >> 
> Next >>
> Norman could soon have five Wal-Mart stores, including three supercenters and two neighborhood markets. A proposal for the newest supercenter will come before the Norman City Council at 6:30 p.m. Tuesday via a request for a zoning change on Cedar Lane Road between 24th Avenue Southeast and Highway 77 which is also Classen Boulevard.
> 
> 
> There is no construction date slated at this point.
> ...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Waaaaaaaay too many Walmarts here now. Possible three new ones in Edmond... Another one in mustang... Two SAMs.. And now another one in Norman :/

----------


## venture

> Waaaaaaaay too many Walmarts here now. Possible three new ones in Edmond... Another one in mustang... Two SAMs.. And now another one in Norman :/


This will be #6 for Norman now. This is just insane...



There is no reason for a Supercenter to be going in right nearby the new Neighborhood Market. Then you have the existing east side supercenter, while it has been rumored on here to become a Sam's at some point, they simply don't need this new site. The only thing I can think of is this is an easy way for them to pull from Noble and the Norman "suburbs" if you will that are to the south and east.

----------


## kevinpate

It's only insane for them if their market share doesn't grow.
As that is really, really unlikely, for Wally world, it is a great move.

For some grocers and others in the community ... ouch.  
Some people love to hate on the W, but the bottom line is W has far more fans than detractors.

----------


## zacelliott

I live at the Greens over on 24th. Part of me is excited, and the other part (by that I mean my wife) is upset. I mean if Cedar Lane is expanded that's great, and if the main entrance is off 77 this won't be too bad for us, but you have to have a stoplight for a Wal-Mart, and they aren't going to put two stoplights so close to each other, making me think the entrance will be off Cedar Lane. I do think it's silly to have it so close to the neighborhood market, but I understand why they want to put it here, especially for Noble, this will be huge for them.

----------


## bombermwc

You said it Venture, Noble. They've got access to lots of cheap land there, and it's close enough to pull from the surrounding areas. 

Hey its walmart, they spend more researching new store sites than a lot of companies earn in a year.

----------


## zacelliott

I posted this link on the normanok subreddit and also on FB and have been getting pretty mixed reactions, the general consensus is confusion at the proximity to the Neighborhood Market, but also concerns that property values will drop near the new store. Valid complaints i'd say, but not enough that the city will decline the permit IMO.

----------


## zacelliott

Oh and also on the Norman Transcript FB pages. There is maybe one positive comment out of 30+. A lot of comments have mentioned local business killers, but let's be honest here with Norman, local businesses have already survived with having 2 SuperCenters in town. If local businesses were going to die, they would have already done so. The people that shop at local businesses will continue to do so, and those that shop at Wal-Mart will continue to do so, I don't see the clientelle changing much. The only community I see this impacting is Noble, with the possibility of some of their businesses closing due to proximity to the new store (Super C-Mart may not survive long)

----------


## soonerliberal

Not trying to justify Norman becoming Walmartland, but it seems like a good business move.  Norman and Noble are growing in that direction.  There could be a pull as far east as Pink as well

Now for the two Walmarts being a mile apart.  I have a feeling the Neighborhood Market may be targeted at all the college students living in the several large apartment complexes along Classen and in east Norman.  The college crowd does go to Walmart, but not for anything that is not available at the Neighborhood Market.  It's not like students are parading around in Walmart t-shirts and jeans, but they do get food and cleaning supplies from there.

----------


## zacelliott

I agree that the Neighborhood Market will be a hotspot for those complexes, but what about the Ave and the other complex there on 12th (The name escapes me)? Those are adding tons of new people and they're gonna be just down the road from the SuperCenter. Honestly I think it'll be backwards of what you describe, I think more college kids will go to the SuperCenter because it's close, and the Neighborhood Market will be more for local families on the SE side. I'll frequent both since both are on my way home, but I think the majority will go to the SuperCenter.

----------


## bombermwc

I think it depends on what youre after. If i dont need to go to a walmart and can just go to a market, heck i'm gonna avoid the supercenter at all costs.

----------


## zacelliott

My wife will still probably go to Crest or Target for our groceries since they have everything for that, but I tend to frequent the SuperCenters more. Like the other day I needed a shelf, a prescription, and teriyaki sauce, and it was nice to go to one place and get all of it, but if I need to get a loaf of bread or something i'll probably stop at the Neighborhood Market on my way home from work and skip the SuperCenter.

----------


## Soonerman

Wal-Mart proposal off tonight?s Norman City Council agenda  New and Developing  The Norman Transcript

----------


## Video Expert

> Wal-Mart proposal off tonight?s Norman City Council agenda  New and Developing  The Norman Transcript


Anybody have any insight that can confirm what the Mayor of Moore has said about the Norman Sam's Club closing when the new Sam's in Moore opens??  Here's the excerpt from the Transcript article linked by Soonerman...

_"Moore Mayor Glenn Lewis announced today at the Moore Chamber Luncheon that Moores Sams Club could open as soon as April. Lewis said when the Sams Club in Moore opens, he has been told that Normans Sams Club will close. Lewis told the Transcript that Sams owns the land in Moore but does not own the land in Norman. Records indicate Lewis has been misinformed on the land ownership issue.
According to the Cleveland County Assessors records, Sams Real Estate Business Trust located in Bentonville, Ark. does own the property at 3400 W. Main St. in Norman where the Sams Club is located."_

----------


## zacelliott

> Anybody have any insight that can confirm what the Mayor of Moore has said about the Norman Sam's Club closing when the new Sam's in Moore opens??  Here's the excerpt from the Transcript article linked by Soonerman...
> 
> _"Moore Mayor Glenn Lewis announced today at the Moore Chamber Luncheon that Moore’s Sam’s Club could open as soon as April. Lewis said when the Sam’s Club in Moore opens, he has been told that Norman’s Sam’s Club will close. Lewis told the Transcript that Sam’s owns the land in Moore but does not own the land in Norman. Records indicate Lewis has been misinformed on the land ownership issue.
> According to the Cleveland County Assessor’s records, Sam’s Real Estate Business Trust located in Bentonville, Ark. does own the property at 3400 W. Main St. in Norman where the Sam’s Club is located."_


I worked at Sam's Club in Norman for about a year, and I can't imagine it would ever close. It's super busy and services a lot of communities to the south. I can't imagine they would close it and make everyone go to Moore. Both places will be profitable and there's no reason to close Norman.

----------


## kevinpate

Pure speculation on my part. But I don't think Mayor Lewis could moore wrong if he tried.

----------


## Questor

Heres another update. Sounds like the council was pretty hacked off at city staff over not being informed the development was a Wal-Mart. 

Interestingly they also unanimously voted against a new apartment complex that staff and planning were both recommending approval for. Perhaps they've finally realized what a joke those organizations are. Or maybe noticed some of the political fallout from the controversial west side vote last year. 

Norman Transcript : City leaders say ?yes? to Wal-Mart supercenter postponement

----------


## venture

Just more on the backlash from the developer not disclosing it was Walmart until after getting approval to go to council for the zoning change. The big thing that is pretty shocking is that city staff (read the planning people not elected officials) all knew what was going on, but the mayor was never told? Something doesn't smell right with the way this is being handled.

Council will meet on August 12th to discuss the zoning change and I would expect a large turnout of voters demanding the zoning change be denied and kill the project or force them to move locations. Some of the council members are pretty in tune with how things could play out. If this takes off it could cause Buy For Less and other stores to close in East Norman, which doesn't have the immediate ability to recover like the west side locations near I-35. This could very well cause blight issues a couple neighborhoods if those companies go out of business. 

Officials say transparency lacking in Wal-Mart zoning  Headlines  The Norman Transcript

----------


## zacelliott

Won't the neighborhood Market kill Buy4Less before the SuperCenter would? I'd be more concerned about it. Also South Norman residents want more options, but not a Wal-Mart. But who's to say after the backlash of voters other companies won't just overlook developing because they think we don't want it? The "Not in my Backyard" is strong with this one.

----------


## kevinpate

I had a bigger problem with the neighborhood market than I do the proposed S-center south of 9. And even that problem was simply feeling bad for those long standing residents booted from the closed park, where some of the trailers had been located even longer than the 28 years I've now been located here.

There is a reason folks hate that they love Wally world. If they'd just go ahead and name it wallet world, it'd be spot on. One can overpay at wally world, as they can at other places, but you ahve to work at it a tad more than many places.

----------


## Jersey Boss

There are more than enough WalMarts in town w/o the proposed SC. The town does not need another employer that bases their benefit package on being able to access the social service safety net. This SC would cause more traffic problems than Riverwind and I-35 on a friday night. I for one have told my councilman to deny the zoning change.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I had a bigger problem with the neighborhood market than I do the proposed S-center south of 9. And even that problem was simply feeling bad for those long standing residents booted from the closed park, where some of the trailers had been located even longer than the 28 years I've now been located here.
> 
> There is a reason folks hate that they love Wally world. If they'd just go ahead and name it wallet world, it'd be spot on. One can overpay at wally world, as they can at other places, but you ahve to work at it a tad more than many places.


The displacement of these folks along with the deforestation of that area is shameful.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Walmart's Ice Cream Sandwiches Don't Melt In The Sun

Last we checked, ice cream is supposed to melt if it isn't kept chilled. 

But Walmart's store-brand ice cream sandwiches don't even melt in the sun, according to a report from WCPO Cincinnati. 

The discovery was made by a local mom, Christie Watson, who noticed that a Great Value ice cream sandwich her son left out on their patio table hadn't fully melted -- even though it had been sitting out for 12 hours on an 80-degree day. Watson left a second ice cream sandwich out overnight with the same results, WCPO reports. 

"What am I feeding to my children?" she asked, appalled. 

“Ice cream melts based on the ingredients, including cream," Walmart spokeswoman Danit Marquardt said in an email. "Ice cream with more cream will generally melt at a slower rate, which is the case with our Great Value ice cream sandwiches."

But as Business Insider reports, the product also contains a number of additives: 

According to Wal-Mart's website, the ice cream sandwiches contain milk, cream, buttermilk, sugar, whey, and corn syrup.

It also contains "1 percent or less of mono-and diglycerides, vanilla extract, guar gum, calcium sulfate, carob bean gum, cellulose gum, carrageenan, artificial flavor, and annatto for color."

WCPO conducted an experiment of their own, leaving out a third Walmart sandwich alongside a Klondike bar and a pint of Haagen Dazs ice cream. The Haagen Dazs ice cream -- which contains only cream, milk, sugar, eggs and vanilla, and no gums -- melted fastest. The Klondike bar melted, too. 

"The Walmart sandwich, though it melted a bit, remained the most solid in appearance, and still looked like a sandwich," the station reported. 

One word: EW.

----------


## Bullbear

EEKS!.. that is disturbing. I don't shop at wal-mart however I am sure there are other brands with the same result. Gross.

----------


## kevinpate

if non-melting ice cream is disturbing to someone, that person ought to give all fast/convenience food a very wide berth. Some of it makes twinkies look like slackers.

----------


## sprdthewrd

re Sam's Club they will thrive and I would imagine not likely to leave Norman. With the announcement of COSTCO coming, I am sure we will see a COSTCO soon in Norman. A town this size can support both. Sam's and COSTCO coexist within miles of each other all over the country. Just waiting for In-n-Out !! Norman is booming !!!

----------


## Dubya61

> if non-melting ice cream is disturbing to someone, that person ought to give all fast/convenience food a very wide berth. Some of it makes twinkies look like slackers.


Jim Gaffigan has a hilarious bit about McDonalds and how their fries only taste good when still hot out of the fryer and how their shakes only taste good when still solid (and fresh from the autodog).  Leave either one of them alone for 15 minutes and they start to look and taste alike.

----------


## YO MUDA

> The displacement of these folks along with the deforestation of that area is shameful.


Im far from being a tree hugger, but it is a shame what they did to the beautiful park like setting. Im sure there was somewhere else they could have located the market.

----------


## tfandango

> Im far from being a tree hugger, but it is a shame what they did to the beautiful park like setting. Im sure there was somewhere else they could have located the market.


I agree.  It was a trailer park but it seemed pretty well taken care of.  I was kind of excited to see what went in there.  I went on vacation and came back and all the trees are gone.  Ugh!  I have to drive by that every day to get to work, once Walmart is up there it's going to be time to find another way home.

----------


## venture

Norman City Council approved the Walmart rezoning at 1 AM this morning after a 7 hour meeting. The change was approved due to the city needing sales tax revenue.

----------


## kevinpate

Seven hours?  Hopefully there were numerous items which were far more pressing and important to the city to have fretted over than whether to say yea or nay to having a Wally world on the south side of town.

----------


## venture

I believe it went that long because of all of the citizens that were there objecting to it. Side note someone had made a comment that the mayor deferred voting until all the council members finished to allegedly see how it played out before putting support in one bucket or the other.

----------


## TexanOkie

Municipal funding procedures are in bad need of reform. Retail development, while definitely important for a community's growth, shouldn't be the primary concern in economic development activities by local governments.

----------


## kevinpate

> I believe it went that long because of all of the citizens that were there objecting to it. Side note someone had made a comment that the mayor deferred voting until all the council members finished to allegedly see how it played out before putting support in one bucket or the other.


I've heard they tend to let folks go on a long time. I do get letting folk have their say, but sometimes you just need to set a time limit, take the ones you can form both sides, and make a dang decision.  the voters can then communicate their job approval, or lack of it, at the polls. 

I do not tend to follow their processes all that close.  Does the sitting mayor not regularly vote at the end of the roll call votes?

----------


## WestbrookStyle

Regarding the neighborhood market: 

University GreensEmerald GreensThe Commons on Oak TreeThe Cottages of NormanForest PointeHampton WoodsCrimson ParkThe GroveThe AveThe Edge


These are all giant student apartment complexes within *extremely* close distance to this new market. Currently, each student in all these complexes drives either all the way to Alameda/12th (The nice Homeland), Main/12th (Walmart), or Robinson/24th (Target/Crest). This is the first legitimate grocery option for all the students on this side of town. Not to mention the closest option for all these new housing subdivisions off of highway 9 right around the corner as well.  

While I'm sure we'll all miss our dear beloved trailer park and meth labs, I think we'll move on and this is a good investment for the students.

----------


## Mr T

I thought we were talking about the new supercenter at highway 9 and Classen.  This will be south of the neighborhood market.

----------


## WestbrookStyle

No you're right, most were. I was just replying to the people from earlier in this thread arguing that removing the trailer park was a shame.

----------


## Mr T

Did that area have a big problem with the meth labs?

----------


## Roger S

> Did that area have a big problem with the meth labs?


I believe the meth labs was sarcasm... I know it's hard to detect here... Who knows. Maybe your question was sarcastic too?

----------


## Mr T

No, I was curious.  I had not ever heard that the area was a crime hotspot.  I really hated to lose the old trees and the animals and birds.  There are parts of Norman where it would not surprise me at all to find meth labs but this was not one of them.  I think it is a sad thing that Norman is so sprawly and it is very sad that we have so many Walton Enterprises we can't tell them apart.

----------


## venture

> No you're right, most were. I was just replying to the people from earlier in this thread arguing that removing the trailer park was a shame.


Do you have any prior knowledge of that park? You do realize it wasn't your typical run of the mill trailer park, right? Or are you just making comments with no basis?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Most trailer parks I've seen are garbage. So I would assume he was just asking a legit question. From what I saw, this trailer park was pretty cool. I've seen some really cool trailer parks, but most are white trash.

----------


## venture

> Most trailer parks I've seen are garbage. So I would assume he was just asking a legit question. From what I saw, this trailer park was pretty cool. I've seen some really cool trailer parks, but most are white trash.


Where was he asking a question or did you not read what he wrote?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

My bad, I don't know what I was thinking. Perhaps I just didn't read it right.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Regarding the neighborhood market: 
> 
> University GreensEmerald GreensThe Commons on Oak TreeThe Cottages of NormanForest PointeHampton WoodsCrimson ParkThe GroveThe AveThe Edge
> 
> 
> These are all giant student apartment complexes within *extremely* close distance to this new market. Currently, each student in all these complexes drives either all the way to Alameda/12th (The nice Homeland), Main/12th (Walmart), or Robinson/24th (Target/Crest). This is the first legitimate grocery option for all the students on this side of town. Not to mention the closest option for all these new housing subdivisions off of highway 9 right around the corner as well.  
> 
> While I'm sure we'll all miss our dear beloved trailer park and meth labs, I think we'll move on and this is a good investment for the students.


Nonsense. The current WalMart is all of three miles away. What an inconvenient distance to drive. Groceries can be had there, the new Market being built, Buy For Less or Homeland. To insinuate this former trailer park was trashy or had a drug culture shows your utter lack of knowledge of the area.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Wow. 3 Miles is apparently too far for some to drive for a Walmart.... if you're about walkablity, I don't think Walmart is the place you're looking for either. I'm still in shock at the number of Walmart here in OKC. I've been meaning to post a thread adding up every Walmart in this city and comparing us to other cities, I just honestly haven't had the time to do the research, but I will.

----------


## ljbab728

> . I'm still in shock at the number of Walmart here in OKC. I've been meaning to post a thread adding up every Walmart in this city and comparing us to other cities, I just honestly haven't had the time to do the research, but I will.


I'm no going to take the time to hunt for it, but, that has been discussed here previously, plupan.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I'm no going to take the time to hunt for it, but, that has been discussed here previously, plupan.


The number of Walmarts in OKC Vs. other cities?

----------


## ljbab728

> The number of Walmarts in OKC Vs. other cities?


Yes

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Hmmm. I'll see if I can find it.

----------


## ljbab728

> Hmmm. I'll see if I can find it.


I don't think it was in a thread of it's own but was in another more general thread.

----------


## Bunty

If Stillwater can handle two super Wal-Marts, then it should be even easier for Norman to handle 3 of them, since Norman is much, much bigger than Stillwater.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Now that's the thing though... I do not understand why Stillwater would need two Walmarts... wouldn't you rather have one Walmart Supercenter, One Neighborhood Market, and one Super Target

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Norman to get new Walmart Supercenter | News OK

----------


## tfvc.org

There is also a (small) grocery store in Noble.  Granted, not open 24 hours and not big and have everything under the sun, but it is there.  I am afraid the new Walmart will destroy that business just like it did when it opened the supercenter in South Purcell.  There was a grocery store on the south side that closed up, granted there is one on the North side now where the old Walmart used to be, but I am sure it struggles, it is fairly empty when I drive by it.

----------


## kevinpate

The thing that puzzles me of the council folk. Those who were against the southern Wallyworld going in were stating that this new WM would simply draw off existing dollars already spent in Norman, not generate new dollars.

If I accept that as financial gospel, it seems a fairly compelling reason to approve the site and not disapprove the site.  

WM can build in south Norman, or can elect to build in north Noble if there is also land available (there is). 

So if a WM in that general location is going to see tax dollars from elsewhere in Norman end up in that WM location, personally I prefer my council help land that store north of the Norman/Noble line than south of that tax direction boundary. I imagine folks I know in Noble would be quite pleased to see a big arse Wally world just inside their boundaries instead of just across the line in Norman's boundaries.

----------


## kevinpate

eatokc, what little I know about the United Foods on the north side of Purcell is that it does all right.

----------


## tfvc.org

> eatokc, what little I know about the United Foods on the north side of Purcell is that it does all right.


That is good to know.  I have been in there and the grocery in Noble a few times and never found what I needed.  If I did I would shop there when I could.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Noble fight: City south of Norman tried to lure Wal-Mart Supercenter | The Journal Record

----------


## kevinpate

Were I a city father of Noble, I would have fought like crazy to have WM move south just enough to land just inside the Noble city limits. That's a no brainer.

----------


## Geographer

And thus the problem with cities in Oklahoma having to heavily rely upon sales tax for funding....you have cities fighting and bending over backwards to get any kind of retail within their city limits.

----------


## tfvc.org

> And thus the problem with cities in Oklahoma having to heavily rely upon sales tax for funding....you have cities fighting and bending over backwards to get any kind of retail within their city limits.


The problem with Noble now is they have to rely on people speeding through the 35/25 MPH zones for funding.  When I am going South once I get into the Noble city limits and all the way South on 77 I make sure I am going the speed limit.  It is one big speed trap.

----------


## kevinpate

I don't rip roar through their community, but I've never been stopped, or even finger wagged, in Noble.

----------


## Roger S

> I don't rip roar through their community, but I've never been stopped, or even finger wagged, in Noble.


Same here.... It's really not an issue if you are paying attention and obey the posted speed limits.... Two things people should always be doing when behind the wheel....... Guess it's just easier to complain about these "speed traps".

----------


## kevinpate

It might be time for new glasses I suppose, but the letters that spell the words limit and suggestion often look rather the same to me. Numbers look like numbers though. So in populated areas I tend to remain reasonably close to the suggested ones.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Same here.... It's really not an issue if you are paying attention and obey the posted speed limits.... Two things people should always be doing when behind the wheel....... Guess it's just easier to complain about these "speed traps".


so do you think it's ok for a road that is the same all the way to all the sudden have lower speed limits for no reason what so ever other than to generate revenue?

----------


## Roger S

> so do you think it's ok for a road that is the same all the way to all the sudden have lower speed limits for no reason what so ever other than to generate revenue?


You have proof that's why the speed limit is lowered or is that just conjecture because you disapprove of the speed limit and are a known speeder?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You have proof that's why the speed limit is lowered or is that just conjecture because you disapprove of the speed limit and are a known speeder?


Number one, my past record has nothing to do with it. If that is the best you got, then I don't know what to tell. How fast I drive has nothing to do with it.

Do I have proof? Of course not. Maybe not the same proof that I've an Edmond police officer tell me a person of minority race is more likely to be committing a crime, and officer I won't name, but solid proof like that, no; I don't.

I have something called common sense. When the speed limits are set on a road like Second St. and engineers come out and survey the road to recommend 'safe' speeds--which are usually lower than what they should be I might add--and then have small towns like Arcadia request lower speed limits way below what the speed limit should be, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to understand what is happening.

I know what game you're playing, with the show me proof or you're wrong bs. At the end of the day, if you don't think a cop hiding behind a sign or in the bushes waiting for someone on  road that mysteriously has the speed limit lowered from 55 all the way 25 isn't out for revenue, then my friend, you've been eating too much BBQ.

Perhaps my word isn't very credible due to my history, but again, it's known on here about my past and speeding and if that's all you have, then what evs. Pretty much everyone I've talked to agrees with me. Hell, I'm friends some police officers and they agree; but they're in big cities where they don't have to hide their practices because they don't have to rely on tickets for revenue.

----------


## Roger S

> Number one, my past record has nothing to do with it. If that is the best you got, then I don't know what to tell. How fast I drive has nothing to do with it.


How fast you drive has everything to do with it... Take a guess how many speeding tickets I've been given for obeying the posted speed limit.

Common sense dictates that you pay attention and you follow the rules. Not paying attention or disregarding the posted speed limits will get you zero sympathy from me.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Not trying to get any sympathy from you. Not sure why you'd think that. You have views, I have mine

----------


## venture

> I know what game you're playing, with the show me proof or you're wrong bs. At the end of the day, if you don't think a cop hiding behind a sign or in the bushes waiting for someone on  road that mysteriously has the speed limit lowered from 55 all the way 25 isn't out for revenue, then my friend, you've been eating too much BBQ.


While the speed may drop a bit early on 77 going down into Noble, I don't see how it can't be justified to be 25 through downtown Noble. You have on street parking, it narrows to just 2 lanes of traffic, and it can get fairly congested with cars and people crossing the street. It isn't some highway bypass that has nothing on it. At least know the stretch of road being discussed before chiming in. 

Regardless, this has nothing to do with Walmart for the most part...so I'll stop there.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> While the speed may drop a bit early on 77 going down into Noble, I don't see how it can't be justified to be 25 through downtown Noble. You have on street parking, it narrows to just 2 lanes of traffic, and it can get fairly congested with cars and people crossing the street. It isn't some highway bypass that has nothing on it. At least know the stretch of road being discussed before chiming in. 
> 
> Regardless, this has nothing to do with Walmart for the most part...so I'll stop there.


I was talking about Arcadia....

----------


## venture

> I was talking about Arcadia....


Why are you talking about Arcadia in a thread about Norman/Noble?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Why are you talking about Arcadia in a thread about Norman/Noble?


Yes. I was referring to a town that I know very well, like you were complaining about me referencing places I don't know. I suppose I just placed Noble into the majority of small Oklahoma towns on state highways that rely on people doing a measly 5-15 over, mostly just 5 over, to write tickets. I know several people who have been pulled over on a state highway that is designed to carry vehicular traffic that have been written tickets for 5 over.

I've been extremely lucky and only been written warnings in the past.




> Same here.... It's really not an issue if you are paying attention and obey the posted speed limits.... Two things people should always be doing when behind the wheel....... Guess it's just easier to complain about these "speed traps".


The reason I referred to Arcadia is because BBQ Eater didn't specifically name out Noble; I only assumed he referring to Oklahoma in general by this statement.




> Guess it's just easier to complain about these "speed traps".[


When you can do 145mph on a highway in Dallas and be pulled over and let off with a warning(no, it was not me, it was a video I saw, but I know other instances personally that have happened) on major highway with no traffic, then you look at a small town that pulls you over for 5 or so over the limit, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to peace together the pieces. Funny enough, the only tickets I have really received were from small towns. A couple in Edmond, 8 in Arcadia(if you go access my driving record, you will not see those, I just think that is hilarious).

Also, it should be important to note that "how I drive" is different than how I 'drove'. Two difference grammatical tense usages there. I've openly voiced out how I have drove in the past when I probably shouldn't of, but that has nothing to do how I drive now. Whether it is me having no other choice because I'm on a thine line or doing it out of sheer volition has absolutely nothing to do with my opinion of what a speed trap is designed for. It's only how people will use your past against you because they are pathetic savages that have nothing else on you. It is that simple.

So again, if you're fine with a speed limit on a state highway going from 55 to 25 with a matter of 2-3 miles and cops sitting behind signs and bushes almost 24/7 ticketing people for doing 5 over, then come out and say it, but please don't bring up people's past and then differing from the  question by asking another question.

You ask me a question, and I'll answer to the best of my knowledge as truthfully as I can.

Let me add, I'm not advocating anyone be blazing balls through a small town. Even when I sped, it was never in school zones or residential areas. Almost 99% of my tickets have came from violations on a highway or a country road out in the middle of nowhere. No one should go flying through a small town in a car.

----------


## Brett

I'm not sure when the grand opening occurred but I went ahead and traveled all the way to the south Norman Wal-Mart Supercenter this weekend to check out the store. I was surprised that it was not packed full of shoppers but that could of been an illusion due to its size. The store seems larger to me than most of the other Supercenters in the OKC area. I was impressed with the bicycle parking corral but I imagine the city of Norman stipulated the construction before the plans were approved. I really liked the new design of the Tires & Lube Express department. I also noticed that the number of sinks in the men's restroom has been trimmed to two.

----------


## traxx

> I also noticed that the number of sinks in the men's restroom has been trimmed to two.


No more peeing in the sinks when the urinals are all taken, guys.

----------


## tfvc.org

> I'm not sure when the grand opening occurred but I went ahead and traveled all the way to the south Norman Wal-Mart Supercenter this weekend to check out the store. I was surprised that it was not packed full of shoppers but that could of been an illusion due to its size. The store seems larger to me than most of the other Supercenters in the OKC area. I was impressed with the bicycle parking corral but I imagine the city of Norman stipulated the construction before the plans were approved. I really liked the new design of the Tires & Lube Express department. I also noticed that the number of sinks in the men's restroom has been trimmed to two.


I thought I posted when it opened.  It probably got lost when Pete and crew were doing the back end stuff.

----------

